# Sticky  Basic Poultry Care and General Information



## Guest

The posts in this topic were originally all posted by Bergere and Nan(TX) at various dates in 2004.

*Poultry Glossarys*

*Chicken Terms *

1.*Mash* a blend of several feed ingredients, ground to a small size but not to a powder 

2.*Pellets *small kernels of compressed mash, causing birds to eat the whole blend, not pick and choose 

3.*Crumbles* pellets broken up into smaller pieces 

4.*Starter* a blend of feed for chicks and growing birds, usually in the form of mash; approximately the same as "Grower"; can be replaced with "adult" food as soon as chicks go for it, somewhere between 4 and 8 weeks of age 

5.*Grower *approximately the same as "Starter" 

6. *Layer feed *blend for chickens that are laying eggs, having extra calcium and protein added 

7.*Broiler feed* blend for chickens that are growing as fast as possible, in order to be harvested for meat as early as possible 

8.*Scratch *whole grains fed separately to chickens, usually scattered on the ground or litter of the coop; usually a mixture of grains, such as wheat, rye, oats, etc. (corn/maize must be cracked before using as scratch grain) 

9.*Free range*: not controlled by fences, able to get to fresh greens and insects; as commercially used, this term allows fences, with minimum amount of space per bird being set by definition 

10.*Pastured poultry*: hens kept in movable, usually wheeled, pens, moved daily over fresh pasture, creating delicious meat and nutritious eggs 

11.*Organic*: inspected by government agencies, organic food sources must not contain traces of harmful chemicals; the term as currently used does not insure that poultry has been raised in the best possible way, only that it has near zero harmful ingredients 

12.*Pullets*: female chickens in their first year of lay, or prior to their first moult 

13.*Hens*: female chickens in their second year of lay, or after their first moult 

14.*Straight Run*: a random mixture of male and female baby chicks 

15.*Cockerels*: male baby chicks; male young domestic fowl 


*GLOSSARY*

*Grit:* angular, hard crushed rock, preferably from granite, used by the chickens in place of "teeth" --- seashells and bone CANNOT substitute for grit; for confinded birds, grit should be offered several times a month at least; it should be of the right size for the age of the birds allowed to free range don't need to be offered grit -- they find their own ideal sizes and types to suit themselves 

*Corn:* American term meaning maize corn, or "corn on the cob" (in England "corn" means what grain means in the US, that is, all food grains) 

*Grain:* American term meaning any small, hard seeds, especially grass-family seeds (called corn in England); provides energy, B vitamins, phosphorus, and the whole grains are a fair source of protein, too 

*Bran:* the outer coating of a kernel of grain; extremely high in silicon, which slows down its decomposing in the soil; cheap by-product of milling, often given away free by large mills 

*Germ:* the embryo plant inside a kernel of grain; very nutritious and high in protein; wheat and rice germ (also called "rice polish") are a saleable by-product of milling 

*Middlings:* an old milling term for the parts of the kernel that are milled off with the germ, and probably contain both the starch and bran (please email me if you have more specific information  

*Calcium:* provided by sea shells, crushed bone, and fresh or dried greens --- amounts need to be measured closely, if not free range; must be provided in higher quantities as soon as chickens begin to lay eggs 

*Protein:* any food high in amino acids, used to build tissues; protein quality is determined by the "completeness" of the amino acid varieties in the food source; all meats, eggs of all kinds, milk, cheese, nuts, seed germs, and soy beans are high protein sources 

*Amino acid*: a molecule that is one building block of protein; there are many different amino acids, most of which can be manufactured in the body; the few that cannot must be supplied by foods, and are called "Essential Amino Acids"; a food that supplies all 8 essential amino acids is called "complete" 

*Vitamins:* an old, general term meaning "life-giving"; a chemical found in nature or made by man to imitate natural ones; new vitamins, and new uses for known vitamins, are always being discovered 

*Minerals*: non-life-created chemicals found in nature; these and vitamins can be added to dietary regimens to improve health; sea water contains all the minerals of the earth, in their natural forms and safe amounts; "trace minerals" are those needed in relatively very tiny amounts, and can be highly toxic if these amounts are exceeded; "macro-minerals" are those needed in large amounts, such as calcium, phosphorous, and magnesium 

*Kelp*: sea-weed, plants that grow in the sea; contains all the minerals of the earth; all kelp is edible, and can easily be dried and fed to chickens by clipping a sheaf of it to something in their area (also, this replaces any need to add salt to their rations) 

*For more*
http://www.lionsgrip.com/chickens.html


----------



## bergere

*LINKS*

*General Topics*
1. Small Poultry Flocks; Guide #31; 1988; NCSU; 4 pages.
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsci/tech_manuals/small_flocks.pdf

2. Farm Flock Poultry; FS-03605; 1991; Minnesota; 4 pages.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI3605.html

3. Poultry for the Small Producer; F-8202; 19??; Oklahoma; 4 pages.
http://osuextra.okstate.edu/pdfs/F-8202web.pdf

4. The Small Poultry Flock; E7730003; 2000; Michigan; 15 pages.
http://web1.msue.msu.edu/msue/imp/modpo/e7730003.html

5. Managing a Family Chicken Flock; G8350; 1997; Missouri; 4 pages.
http://muextension.missouri.edu/explore/agguides/poultry/g08350.htm
http://muextension.missouri.edu/explorepdf/agguides/poultry/G08350.pdf

6. Small Poultry Flocks; n-2262; 19??; USDA/Clemson; 15 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/n-2262.pdf

7. Management Guide for the Backyard Flock; L-429; 1999; Georgia; 8 pages.
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/L429-w.html
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubs/pdf/L429.pdf

8. How to Keep a Small Poultry Flock; Circ477; 1999; New Mexico; 8 pages.
http://www.cahe.nmsu.edu/pubs/_circulars/Circ477.html

9. A Small-Scale Agriculture Alternative: Poultry; 1997; Virginia; 5 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/smallscale.html

10. The Home Flock; Pub. 268; 2000; Mississippi; 8 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/exthome.htm

11. Management of the Small Flock of Chickens; MF-2390; 1999; Kansas; 4 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/mf2390.pdf

12. Raising Fowl and Small Animals in Urban Areas; SFF#4; 19??; Virginia; 2 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/4.html

13. Starting and Managing Small Poultry Units; L-2656; 1980; California; 19 pages.
http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/avian/smflpub.pdf

14. Raising Your Home Chicken Flock; MEP-300; 1995; Maryland; 20 pages.
http://www.agnr.umd.edu/MCE/Publications/Publication.cfm?ID=323&cat=C

15. Sustainable Poultry: Production Overview; ATTRA; 2002; USDA; 36 pages.
http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/poultryoverview.html
http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/PDF/poultryoverview.pdf

16. Production of Eggs and Home-Raised, Home-Butchered Broiler and Turkeys; Ch. 2; Kansas; 10 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/fntr2/FOODASYST/2poultry.pdf

17. Turkey Care Practices; 1998; California; 29 pages.
http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/vetext/INF-PO_TurkeyCarePrax.pdf

18. Small Turkey Flock Management; NCR Extension Pub. #60; 19??; North Central Reg. Extension; 10 pages.
http://www.nc4h.org/teachers/enrichment/SmallTurkeyFlockManagement.pdf

19. Producing Turkeys for Show; L-5145; 1996; Texas A&M; 4 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/ps-5145.pdf

20. Selecting and Preparing Birds for Exhibition; 1997; Mississippi; 4 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/showbird.htm

21. Preparing Poultry for Show; PS-34; 1998; Florida; 5 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS037
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS03700.pdf

22. Selecting and Preparing Poultry for Exhibition; L-771; 1999; Kansas; 4 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/L771.pdf

23. Selecting Chickens for Show; PS-33; 1997; Florida; 6 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS027
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS02700.pdf

24. Poultry Q&A; L-5323; 1999; Texas A&M; 4 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/QA.PDF

25. Poultry Industry and Production Questions; Illinois; 10 pages.
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/eggs/res32-qa.html

26. Answers to 50+ Common Poultry FAQs; 2000; Mississippi; 25 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/faq-ans1.htm
Listed at: http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/alternatives/alternativelinks.html#c

27. Poultry Management Specifications (table/chart); SS-PSE-806; 1997; Florida; 3 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps042
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/ps/ps04200.PDF

*Shipping chickens*

http://www.homestead.com/shilala/shippingeggs.html

*For Egg Cartons*

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/category/egg_cartons.html

http://www.eggcartons.com

http://www.tekni-plex.com/companies/dolco.html

http://www.foam-packaging.com/new_page_1.htm
Thank you Becky for the last two links!

*Sexing Geese*
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource-room/reprod/poultry/sexinggeese.htm

*Acorn Hollow Bantams* (lots of info on waterfowl)
http://www.acornhollowbantams.com/

Poultry One is a good site.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/index.html

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Livestock_and_Farming/2003_February_March/How_To_Raise_Chickens 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Livestock_and_Farming/1977_July_August/How_to_Pick__Pluck_and_Prepare_Your_Own_Poultry 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Livestock_and_Farming/1984_July_August/Raising_Free_Range_Chickens 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Livestock_and_Farming/1981_January_February/Ten_Commandments_for_Raising_Healthy_Chickens__Part_I_ 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Livestock_and_Farming/1981_March_April/Ten_Commandments_For_Raising_Healthy_Chicken__Part_II_

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/gist80.html 

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/grim79.html 

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/ainsworth71.html

http://www.dominiquechicken.com/

 http://www.the-coop.org/ 

http://www.aeb.org/ 

http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/thecitychicken/ 

http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/issues/current.html

http://www.kippengrabbelton.be/engels

Ontario chickens.
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=189674


----------



## Guest

*BREED AND SPECIES INFORMATION*

1. What is a Chicken?; Illinois; 3 pages.
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/eggs/res08-whatis.html

2. Breeds of Poultry (chickens, ducks, turkeys, geese, guinea); Oklahoma; 1 page index.
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/poultry/

3. Breeds and Varieties of Chickens; List; 1997; Mississippi; 5 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/breeds.htm
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/breeds.html

4. Breeds and Varieties Officially Recognized (and dates); Illinois; 7 pages.
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/eggs/res09-breeds.html

5. History of (chicken) Breeds; Illinois; 15 pages.
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/eggs/res10-breedhistory.html

6. Best Breeds of Chickens; Mississippi; 1 page.
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/poultry_best_breed.html

7. Selecting Breeds for Small Flocks; PFS-16; West Virginia; 2 pages.
http://www.wvu.edu/~exten/infores/pubs/livepoul/pfs16.pdf

8. Selecting Chickens for Home Use; L-7232; 1997; California; 3 pages.
http://anrcatalog.ucdavis.edu/pdf/7232.pdf

9. Choosing a Chicken Breed: Eggs, Meat, or Exhibition; AS-518-W; 2002; Purdue; 4 pages.
http://www.ces.purdue.edu/extmedia/AS/AS-518.pdf

10. Match Your Need to the Right Breed - Chickens, Turkeys, Ducks, Geese; Bulletin #2104; 1999; Maine; 1 page.
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/2104.htm
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/poultry/2104.htm
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/PDFpubs/2104.pdf

11. Bantams; NCR Ext. Pub. 209; Wisconsin; 18 pages.
http://cecommerce.uwex.edu/pdfs/NCR209.PDF

12. Chicken Breed Chart; New York; 20 pages.
http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/chooks.html

Terrific chart on characteristics of of 70 breeds and links to lots of other good info, originally posted (as far as I know) by "insanity.". http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/dual.html 

And this one is fun http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKPoultryPage.html

*Other Fowl: Peafowl, Water Fowl, Game Birds/Quail* 

1. Peafowl; G88-879-A; 1988; Nebraska; 5 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g879.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

2. Raising Guinea Fowl; L-519; 1976; Texas A&M; 8 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-519.pdf

3. Management Requirements For Waterfowl; SFF#2; 19??; Virginia; 2 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/2.html

4. Raising Waterfowl; A3311; 1994; Wisconsin; 20 pages.
http://cecommerce.uwex.edu/pdfs/A3311.PDF

5. Brooding and Rearing Ducklings and Goslings; G8920; 1993; Missouri; 3 pages.
http://muextension.missouri.edu/explore/agguides/poultry/g08920.htm

6. Raising Ducks; FS-01189; 1994; Minnesota; 3 pages.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI1189.html

7. Management Program for Raising Breeder Duck Flocks; PS Facts #10; 1991; North Carolina State; 6 pages.
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsci/tech_manuals/breeder_duck_flocks.html

8. Feeding Ducks; PS Facts #2; 1990; North Carolina State; 7 pages.
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsci/tech_manuals/feeding_ducks.html

9. Brooding and Rearing the Home Goose Flock; G83-713-A; 1984; Nebraska; 6 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g713.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

10. Raising Geese; FS-01190; 1980; Minnesota; 2 pages.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI1190.html

11. Managing the Home Goose Breeder Flock; G85-711-A; 1984; Nebraska; 6 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g711.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

12. Managing Geese for Reproduction; Tips; 03/2002; Georgia; 2 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/2002 Mar. BY tip D C_LH.web.pdf

13. Weeding with Geese; G8922; 1993; Missouri; 3 pages.
http://muextension.missouri.edu/explore/agguides/poultry/g08922.htm

14. Managing Game Birds; E6920004; 2000; Michigan; 12+ pages.
http://web1.msue.msu.edu/msue/imp/modpo/e6920004.html

15. Raising Game Birds; L-21046; 1978; California; 23 pages.
http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/Avian/gamebird.pdf

16. Construction, Insulation, and Ventilation of Game Bird Facilities; Fact Sheet PS-45; 1998; Florida; 5 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS040
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS04000.pdf

17. Game Bird Management Topics (8) INDEX; 2001; Mississippi; 2 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/bwqtopic.htm
17-A. Raising Bobwhite Quail for Commercial Use; 2001; Mississippi; 27 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/pubs/bwqprod.htm
17-B. Feeding Quail; Pub. 2383; 2001; Mississippi; 7 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/pubs/pub2383.htm
17-C. Brooding Chickens and Quail; Info. Sheet 1331; 2000; Mississippi; 3 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/is1338.htm
17-D. Strip Disking and Other Valuable Bobwhite Quail Management Techniques; 2005; Mississippi; 4 pages.
http://msucares.com/pubs/publications/p2032.pdf
17-E. Forest Management Strategies for Bobwhite Quail; Pub. 2087; ????; Mississippi; 5 pages.
http://msucares.com/pubs/publications/p2087.htm
17-F. Game Bird (Bobwhite Quail) Brooder House Plan; 2001; Mississippi; 3 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/plans/brplan.htm
Plan Instructions: http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/plans/bwqdir.htm
17-G. Game Bird Grower House Plan; 2001; Mississippi; 2 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/plans/gwrplan.htm
17-H. Game Bird Flight Pen Plan; 2001; Mississippi; 3 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/plans/fltplan.htm
Plan Instructions: http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/plans/fltdir.htm

18. Nutrition Guide for Bobwhite Quail Production; 1218; 2002; Georgia; 8 pages.
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/B1218.htm
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubs/PDF/B1218.pdf

19. Feeding Bobwhite Quail; PS&T Guide #44; 1989; North Carolina State; 7 pages.
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsci/tech_manuals/feeding_quail.html

20. Diet Protein and Fed Microbials on Bobwhite Quail Performance; Tips; 07/2002; Georgia; 2 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/2002 July BY tip B D_LH.web.pdf

21. Economic Assessment of Bobwhite Quail Production; 1220; 2002; Georgia; 8 pages.
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/B1220.htm
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubs/PDF/B1220.pdf

22. Factors Influencing Feather Loss in Bobwhite Quail; Tips; 01/2003; Georgia; 2 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/2003 Jan BY tip B D_lh.web.pdf

23. Bobwhite Quail Production; UA-300/acg3995; 2002; Penn State; 6 pages.
http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/FreePubs/pdfs/ua300.pdf

24. Bobwhite Quail Production; Circ. 879; 2003; Florida; 21 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS017
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS01700.pdf

25. Partridge Production; UA-319; 1998; Penn State; 6 pages.
http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/FreePubs/pdfs/ua319.pdf

26. Raising Chukar Partridges; L-21321; 1982; California; 12 pages.
http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/Avian/chukar.pdf

27. Raising and Propagating Japanese Quail; 1978; California; 8 pages.
http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/Avian/japanesequail.pdf

28. Japanese Quail (Coturnix); PS-6; 1979; Texas A&M; 10 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/jpquail.pdf


----------



## Guest

*FEEDING AND NUTRITION*

*Links*

1. Water for Poultry; Fact Sheet AN-125; 2002; Florida; 4 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AN125
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/AN/AN12500.pdf

2. Small Poultry Flock Nutrition; Fact Sheet PS-29; 1998; Florida; 4 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS033
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS03300.pdf

3. Feeding the Backyard Laying Flock; PFS-17; ????; West Virginia; 2 pages.
http://www.wvu.edu/~exten/infores/pubs/livepoul/pfs17.pdf

4. Nutrition for the Backyard Flock; L-396; 2002; Georgia; 4 pages.
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/L396.htm
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubs/PDF/L396.pdf

5. Amounts to Feed Your Flock (table/chart); Bulletin #2051; 1998; Maine; 1 page.
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/2051.htm
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/poultry/2051.htm
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/PDFpubs/2051.pdf

6. Poultry Diets for Small Flocks; SSPSE6; 1995; Florida; 3 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AA160
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/AA/aa16000.PDF

7. Feed Chickens Properly; Info. Sheet 1214; ????; Mississippi; 2 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/is1214.pdf

8. The Right Feed for the Right Birds; Tips; 01/2005; Georgia; 2 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/01 05 BY tip N D (web).pdf

9. Poultry Nutrition Information for the Small Flock; EP-80; 2000; Kansas; 2 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/ep80.pdf

10. Nutrition and Feeding of Show Poultry; L-5159; 1997; Texas A&M; 6 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/L-5159.PDF

11. Calcium and Phosphorus for the Backyard Flock; Tips; 01/1998; Georgia; 2 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/tipsjan98.htm#calc
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/pdffiles/jan98.pdf (Page 5)

12. Preventing Bacterial Contamination, Medication, and Other Chemical Residues in Poultry Meat and Eggs;
G93-1147-A; 1993; Nebraska; 3 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g1147.htm


*Feeding Your Birds*
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=47560

There has been several questions about feed. I hope this answers some of them.

You can feed Pullets the Starter/Grower Mash right up until they are 18 weeks old, alternately once they are feathered out you can feed them a maintenance feed until they are 18 weeks old. 
Once Pullets reach 18 weeks old you need to put them on a Laying (mash or pellets) feed. 

*Feeding Your Birds*
http://shilala.homestead.com/feeding.html

*Nutrition for the Backyard Flock*

*Two Mistakes in Feeding*
The most common mistake is feeding the wrong feed. Do not give young birds a layer ration. The calcium level is excessively high for young birds. Do not mix scratch grain with a complete commercial ration. Cracked corn, for example, is low in protein. By mixing cracked corn with a complete commercial grower ration, you dilute (reduce) the protein level as well as the vitamin and mineral content of the diet. The birds will not grow as well or lay many eggs and will also be less resistant to disease. Nutrient deficiencies may lead to feather picking, lameness, sores or even death.
The second most common mistake is not feeding enough of the appropriate type feed. Table 2 lists reasonable estimates of feed consumption and kinds of feed required by healthy chickens given good care.
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/L396.htm

*Nicholas M. Dale
STRANGE THINGS IN THE FEED?*

No Hormones 
For some reason, a belief sometimes exists that hormones are added to poultry feed in order to stimulate production. This is false. No hormones have been approved by the government for addition to poultry feeds, and even if they were, they would not be used. The mode of action of such compounds is extremely complex and no benefit of hormone supplementation to feeds has been demonstrated. To the contrary, if rapid growth were possible through the use of hormones the result would probably be disastrous. Just like the teenager who undergoes a sudden "growth spurt," the chicken fed on unnatural growth promoters would experience severe problems with leg joints, and in all likelyhood would suffer a high mortality through syndromes such as ascites or sudden death syndrome (heart attack).
Thus, while a number of unfamiliar terms may appear on feed labels, there is no reason to be concerned about their safety. In fact, stranger sounding words can be found on the side panel of most boxes of breakfast cereal.
Nicholas M. Dale
Extension Poultry Scientist

Feed
Poultry has a simple digestive tract like humans and therefore eat similar food, such as cereals and meat. Their food is composed of a number of nutrients that are essential to the birdâs health, maintenance and production of eggs and feathers. The six main nutrients are protein, carbohydrates, fats, vitamins, minerals and water: 

Protein is needed for growth, replacement of old cells and production of eggs and feathers. Sources of protein include meatmeal and fishmeal, oilseeds such as soybean meal and sunflower seed meal, and other high-protein foods such as peas and lupins.
Carbohydrates are sources of energy needed for normal body maintenance and activity. They are provided by the cereals such as wheat, barley, maize, oats and sorghum. 

Fats are also sources of energy, and they are needed for body maintenance and storage. They are very high in energy, and therefore added fats are usually used only in high-energy broiler (meat chicken) feeds.
Vitamins are needed only in very small amounts but they are essential to chemical processes taking place in the body. Examples are vitamin A, which is required for normal growth, and vitamin D, which is needed to prevent rickets.

Minerals are needed also only in small amounts. Examples are calcium and phosphorus, in the form of limestone or bone flour, for eggshell formation. 

Water is an essential nutrient needed for all chemical processes in the body, and must always be available. 

*Did you know a Leghorn chicken eats about 1/4 pound of feed per day?*


----------



## Guest

*EGG PRODUCTION*

*Links*

1. North Carolina Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services - North Carolina Egg Law; 6 pages.
http://www.ncagr.com/gradnreg/reglator/egglaw.htm

2. Facts About (table) Eggs; Bulletin #2257; 2002; Maine; 8 pages.
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/2257.htm
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/poultry/2257.htm
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/PDFpubs/2257.pdf

3. Structure of the Egg; Illinois; 2 pages.
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/eggs/res16-egg.html

4. Contents of a Chicken Egg; Mississippi; 2 pages.
http://msucares.com/poultry/reproductions/poultry_parts_embryo.html

5. The Process of Egg Formation; AS-525-W; 1998; Purdue; 2 pages.
http://www.ces.purdue.edu/extmedia/AS/AS-525-W.pdf

6. Formation and Parts of the Egg; Illinois; 1 page.
http://il-traill.outreach.uiuc.edu/poultrynet/pdf/formation.pdf

7. Egg Quality; PS-24; 2000; Florida; 11 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS020
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS02000.pdf

8. What is Egg Quality and Conserving It; 1999; Illinois; 4 pages.
http://www.traill.uiuc.edu/poultrynet/paperDisplay.cfm?Type=currentTopic&ContentID=522

9. Designer and Specialty Eggs; Fact Sheet PS-51; 2000; Florida; 4 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS048
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS04800.pdf

10. Designing Eggs for Better Nutrition; L-5178; 1997; Texas A&M; 2 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-5178.pdf

11. Cholesterol Content vs. Egg Shell Color; Poultry Resources, FAQ; 2000; Oklahoma; 1 page.
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource-room/general/poultry/araucana.htm

12. Selecting Eggs for Show; PS-32; 2000; Florida; 3 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS026
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS02600.pdf

13. Proper Handling of Eggs: From Hen to Consumption; SFF#9; 1997; Virginia; 6 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/9.html

14. Maintaining Egg Quality; Tips; 01/2004; Georgia; 2 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/01 04 BY tip D L C (WEB).pdf

15. Egg Cleaning Procedures for the Household Flock; G79-466-A; 1979; Nebraska; 3 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g466.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

16. Handling Eggs Safely at Home; NF91-33; 1991; Nebraska; 5 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/foods/nf33.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

17. Factors that Influence Egg Production; American Egg Board; 3 pages.
http://www.aeb.org/Industry/Production/ProductionFactors.htm
â¢ U.S. Egg Industry Fact Sheet:
http://www.aeb.org/Assets/PDF/IndustryFacts/EggFactSheet.pdf

18. Food Safety and Quality - Handling Eggs and Poultry Safely at Home; SP401-A; 1991; Tennessee; 2 pages.
http://www.utextension.utk.edu/publications/spfiles/SP401A.pdf

19. Packing Eggs on the Farm for Direct Sales; MF-2307; 1998; Kansas; 2 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/mf2307.pdf

20. The Small Laying Flock; FS-01192; 1998; Minnesota; 4 pages.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI1192.html

21. The Small Laying Flock; PS5.250; 1997; Texas A&M; 3 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/ps-5250.pdf

22. The Home Laying Flock - Part 1 - Getting Started; G-81-541-A; 1981; Nebraska; 5 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g541.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated
http://www.ianr.unl.edu/pubs/poultry/g541.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

23. The Home Laying Flock - Part 2 - Management; G-81-542-A; 1981; Nebraska; 7 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g542.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated
http://www.ianr.unl.edu/pubs/poultry/g542.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

24. Management Requirements for Laying Flocks; SFF#3; 19??; Virginia; 1 page.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/3.html

25. Small-Scale Egg Production (Organic and Nonorganic); 1999; Penn State; 6 pages.
http://agalternatives.aers.psu.edu/livestock/small_scale_egg/small_scale_egg.pdf

26. Producing Your Own Eggs; 2000; New Hampshire; 3 pages.
http://ceinfo.unh.edu/Pubs/HGPubs/ProdEggs.pdf

27. Evaluating Egg Production Hens; FS-01182; 1990; Minnesota; 5 pages.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI1182.html

28. Egg-Type Layer Flock Care Practices; 1998; California; 25 pages.
http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/vetext/INF-PO_EggCarePrax.pdf

29. Management of Egg-Producing Hens; Mississippi; 2 pages.
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/poultry_care.html

30. Managing Poor Egg-Producing Hens; Mississippi; 1 page.
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/poultry_culling.html

31. Culling Hens; Pub. 358; 1997; Mississippi; 5 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/extcull.htm
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/culling.html

32. Factors Affecting Egg Production in Backyard Chicken Flocks; FS PS-35; 2003; Florida; 12 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS029
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/ps/ps02900.PDF

33. Proper Light Management for Your Home Laying Flock; NF04-609; 2004; Nebraska; 2 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/nf609.htm

34. Concepts of Eggshell Quality; Fact Sheet VM-69; 2003; Florida; 4 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/VM013
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/VM/VM01300.pdf

35. Factors Causing Poor Pigmentation of Brown-Shelled Eggs; Fact Sheet VM-94; 2003; Florida; 4 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/VM047
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/VM/VM04700.pdf

36. Light for Backyard Flocks; Bul. #2227; 20??; Maine; 3 pages.
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/2227.htm
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/poultry/2227.htm

37. Guidelines for Non-Fasting Feeding Program for Molting Laying Hens; G02 1482-A; 2002; Nebraska; 4 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g1482.htm


*Hens Not Laying?*
http://www.homestead.com/shilala/notlaying.html

*Why Have My Hens Stopped Laying?*
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/34.html

*At what age do hens start to lay?*

*LAYERS * 

You can expect your heavy hens to start laying just before they are six months old. They will lay more eggs and start earlier if they have been well cared for. Prepare the birds for laying by having them on a good plane of nutrition. Provide fresh, clean water daily. When the birds reach 18 to 20 weeks of age, change the diet to a layer ration. This provides the added ingredients needed for egg production. 


It is a common misconception that hens need to be around roosters in order to lay eggs. This is not true. But if you want the option of raising replacement chicks, you do need to keep a few roosters. It is a good idea to keep at least one male per ten females to insure good fertility. Save only healthy looking males for breeding. 


As the birds near the age of lay (18 to 20 weeks), nesting boxes should be in place. Boxes 12 inches by 12 inches half-filled with straw or other clean litter material are ideal. One nest box for each 4 to 5 hens is adequate. Raise the boxes to a height of about 2 feet above the ground. A perch placed 4 inches in front of each box allows a place for hens to land before entering the nest. Most of the eggs are laid in the morning. Still, check the nests twice a day. 

Day length influences egg production. Egg production may be delayed if the days start to shorten as the birds approach the age when they begin to lay. Also, if day length decreases during the laying period, the number of eggs may decrease. Fourteen to 16 hours of daylight are recommended; this can be simulated by supplementing daylight with house lights, using a timer to switch the lights on and off. You can add the extra time at the beginning or end of the true daylight or provide extra hours of light in both the morning and evening. 

Hens may try to brood a clutch of eggs. Discourage this if the eggs are to be eaten. A broody hen will stop laying eggs and may become very aggressive. It will sit on a nest and prevent other hens from laying eggs there. There are a few ways to discourage broody behavior: do not allow a broody hen to sit on the nest; remove it whenever you find it there. Put the hen in an environment where it would be uncomfortable to sit on eggs. Some producers build a "broody pen" that has pebbles on the floor instead of litter.


----------



## Guest

*BROILER PRODUCTION*

1. Brooding and Rearing the Home Meat Flock; G-81-538-A; 1981; Nebraska; 4 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g538.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated
http://www.ianr.unl.edu/pubs/poultry/g538.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

2. Management Requirements for Meat Bird Flocks; SFF#1; 19??; Virginia; 1 page.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/1.html

3. The Home Broiler Chicken Flock; PS-42; 1998; Florida; 6 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/scripts/htmlgen.exe?DOCUMENT_PS035
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS035
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS03500.PDF

4. The Small Flock for Poultry Meat; FS-01199; 1991; Minnesota; 3 pages.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI1188.html

5. The Home Broiler Flock; L-1247; 1995; Texas A&M; 4 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-1247.pdf

6. Anyone for a Few Broilers?; E-1257; 1985; Michigan; 8 pages.
http://web1.msue.msu.edu/poultry/poultry/e1257/e1257.pdf

7. The Broiler Project; Pub. 2897; 2004; Louisiana; 8 pages.
http://www.lsuagcenter.com/NR/rdonlyres/91B79988-CCCB-4C24-8FDA-
0A2FB226A2A2/3861/pub2897BroilerProject4.pdf

8. How to Produce Broilers and Roasters for Show; L-5431; 2000; Texas A&M; 6 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/L5431.pdf

9. Raising Broilers and Turkeys for Competition; 4HFSO-416; 2004; Arkansas; 7 pages.
http://www.uaex.edu/Other_Areas/publications/HTML/4-H/4HFSO-416.asp

10. Raising Meat-type Chickens; Wisconsin; MS Power Point presentation, 41 slides.
http://www.uwex.edu/ces/animalscience/poultry/Resources/resources.htm

*Our 2004 Broiler Production Summary*
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=59882

*Broilers...the economics of it??*
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=71839long been the 99 in all the records with our 

*Poultry order-whats yours? * 
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=37438

*Best/cheapest hatchery*
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=54079

*How many chickens do you have?*
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=35012

*I fell off the wagon.*
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=76257


----------



## Guest

*BUTCHERING POULTRY*

* >>>>Warning some pictures are graphic!<<<< * 
The subject matter in this post may be disturbing to some. Links will go to webpages showing in graphic detail the processing of meat products from a living animal. 

*Links*

1. Home Processing of Poultry; F-8400; ????; Oklahoma; 2 pages.
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource-room/meats/homeprocessingpoultry/index.htm
http://osuextra.okstate.edu/pdfs/F-8400web.pdf

2. Home Processing of Poultry Series - INDEX; FO-00701; 1998; Minnesota; 5+ pages.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI0701.html
â¢ Introduction and Selecting Birds for Slaughter:
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/components/0701a.html
â¢ Processing Facilities and Equipment and Killing and Dressing:
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/components/0701b.html
â¢ Evisceration and Chilling and Packing:
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/components/0701c.html
â¢ Splitting Broilers and Fryers and Cutting Up Whole Carcasses:
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/components/0701d.html

3. Procedures for Killing and Dressing Home Grown Fowl; SSPS8; 2003; Florida; 6 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AA188
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/AA/AA18800.PDF

4. Processing Farm-Raised Poultry; EP-71; 2000; Kansas; 4 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/ep71.pdf

5. Processing Poultry at Home; B-1383; 1995; Texas A&M; 12 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/b-1383.pdf

6. Home Processing of Chickens; HEG81-144; 1981; Nebraska; 7 pages.
http://www.ianr.unl.edu/pubs/foods/heg144.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated
6-A. Home Processing Guide; Wisconsin; 12 PowerPoint slides.
http://www.uwex.edu/ces/animalscience/poultry/Resources/resources.htm

7. Small Scale Poultry Processing; ATTRA IP231/233; 2003; USDA â SARE; 40 pages.
http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/poultryprocess.html
http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/PDF/poultryprocess.pdf

8. The Cut Up Chicken, Part 1; HEG81-145; 1981; Nebraska; 6 pages.
http://www.ianr.unl.edu/pubs/foods/heg145.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated
9. The Cut Up Chicken, Part 2; HEG81-146; 1981; Nebraska; 5 pages.
http://www.ianr.unl.edu/pubs/foods/heg146.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

10. Cutting Up and Deboning Broilers; 2000; Mississippi; 6+ pages (10a-f).
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/cutbone.htm
â¢ Cutting Up a Whole Broiler: http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/brocutup1.htm
â¢ Quartering a Chicken: http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/brocutup2.htm
â¢ Cutting Wing Drumettes: http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/brocutup3.htm
â¢ Boning a Whole Chicken Breast: http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/broboning1.htm
â¢ Boning a Chicken Breast Half: http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/broboning2.htm
â¢ Boning a Chicken Thigh: http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/broboning3.htm

11. Broiler Chicken Deboning; B-1605; 1988; Texas A&M; 8 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/b-1605.pdf

12. Boneless Breast of Chicken; L-1797; 1987; Texas A&M; 2 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-1797.pdf

13. Chicken Cut-Up: Family Style; L-1798; 1985; Texas A&M; 4 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-1798.pdf

14. Chicken Cut-Up: Commercial Style; L-1799; 1981; Texas A&M; 4 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-1799.pdf

15. Preventing Bact., Meds., and Chem. Residues in Poultry Meat and Eggs; G93-1147-A; 1993; 
Nebraska; 5 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g1147.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

16. Feed Removal Before Home Processing; Tips; 01/2003; Georgia; 1 page.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/May 2003 BY tip N D web.pdf

17. Avoiding Residues in Small Poultry and Game Bird Flocks; PNW 564; 2003; Oregon; 2 pages.
http://eesc.orst.edu/agcomwebfile/edmat/PNW564.pdf

18. Carving the Family Turkey; L-1707; 198?; Texas A&M; 3 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-1707.pdf

19. Turkey Basics; NF92-102; 1992; Nebraska; 4 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/foods/nf102.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

20. Purchasing and Using Turkey Products; L-1415; 1985; Texas A&M; 4 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-1415.pdf

21. Curing and Smoking Poultry; L-1664; 1986; Texas A&M; 4 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-1664.pdf

22. Freezing Poultry for Home Use; L-5090; 1994; Texas A&M; 4 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-5090.pdf

23. Preserving Meat, Poultry, Fish, and Seafood; EC96-450; 1992; Nebraska; 8 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/foods/EC450.pdf Dead Link -- pages are being updated

24. Consumer Guide to Safe Handling and Prep. of Ground Meat and Poultry; Pub. #458-016; 1996; 
Virginia; 4 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/foods/458-016/458-016.html

25. Salmonella and Poultry; F-8401; 19??; Oklahoma; 2 pages.
http://osuextra.okstate.edu/pdfs/F-8401web.pdf

26. Often Asked Questions about Poultry and Eggs; F-8402; Oklahoma; 4 pages.
http://osuextra.okstate.edu/pdfs/F-8402web.pdf

27. Meat Storage Guidelines; HEG81-143-A; 1981; Nebraska; 6 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/foods/heg143.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

28. A&B. Safe Home Canning of Fruits, Vegetables, and Meats; WW-00516; 1996; Minnesota; 22 and 9 pages.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/nutrition/components/DJ0516section1.html
â¢ Section 5, Meats; 9 pages:
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/nutrition/components/DJ0516section5.html

29. Homemade Meat, Poultry, and Game Sausages, ????; Washington; 17 pages.
http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/CEPublications/eb1661/eb1661.html

30. Barbecuing Chicken; MF-2306; 1997; Kansas; 4 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/mf2306.pdf

31. Barbecuing Mississippi Broilers; Pub. 351; 1997; Mississippi; 5 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/bbqbroil.htm

32. Using the Claim "Certified Organic By . . ." on Meat and Poultry Product Labeling; USDA-FSIS; 3 pages.
http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OA/background/organic.htm

33. Consumer Preferences for Organic/Free Range Chicken; 2002; Kansas; 25 pages.
http://www.agmrc.org/NR/rdonlyres/DF51DFB1-DCEF-4A27-AED4-F0E70C8B852E/0/ksufreerangech.pdf

34. Direct Sale of Poultry; G00-1416-A; 2000; Nebraska; 4 pages.
http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/sendIt/g1416.pdf

35. North Carolina Compulsory Meat Inspection Law; 23 pages.
http://www.ncagr.com/vet/meat_poultry/pdf/NC Compulsory Meat Inspection Law.pdf

36. North Carolina Poultry Products Inspection Law; 21 pages.
http://www.ncagr.com/vet/meat_poultry/pdf/NC Poultry Products Inspection Law.pdf

37. On-Farm Slaughter Activities; 1 page.
http://www.ncagr.com/vet/meat_poultry/pdf/On Farm Slaughter.pdf

38. How to Obtain State Inspection; 5+ pages.
http://www.ncagr.com/vet/meat_poultry/inspection.htm

39. Inspection Requirements of Meat and Poultry Businesses; 4 pages.
http://www.ncagr.com/vet/meat_poultry/pdf/InspRequireM&PBusinesses.pdf

40. Small Processing Plant Inspection; 12 pages.
http://www.ncagr.com/vet/meat_poultry/pdf/Coming_Under_Insp_Small_Proc_Plants.pdf

41. Poultry and Shell Egg Grading; 3+ pages.
http://www.ncagr.com/gradnreg/poulgrad/index.htm
http://www.ncagr.com/gradnreg/poulgrad/thediff.htm

*Dressing Poultry: A Beginner's Perspective*
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Stuff/Yonder/FieldDressing.html

*Home Processing of Poultry*
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI0701.html

*Butchering Poultry*
http://siteupgrade.com/poultry/butcheringpoultryfinal.html

PROCESSING POULTRY- EXCELLENT STEP-BY-STEP WITH PHOTOS!
http://www.freetimesw.com/blueoakranch/pasturedpoultry/turkeyprocessing.htm


----------



## Guest

*MISCELLANEEOUS PROBLEMS; PREDATORS; BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS*

*Links*

1. Predators: Thieves in the Night; F-8204; ????; Oklahoma; 2 pages.
http://osuextra.okstate.edu/pdfs/F-8204web.pdf

2. Addressing Consequences of Predator Damage to Livestock and Poultry; Pub. #410-030; 1996; Virginia; 6 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/livestock/410-030/410-030.html
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/livestock/410-030/410-030.pdf

3. Estimating the Value of Domestic Fowl; SFF#30; 19??; Virginia; 6 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/30.html

4. Why Do Hens Stop Laying Eggs?; Mississippi; 1 page.
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/poultry_laying.html

5. Why Have My Hens Stopped Laying?; SFF#34; 19??; Virginia; 4 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/34.html

6. Why My Hens Stopped Laying; 1978; California; 2 pages.
http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/avian/hens2.pdf

7. Why Did My Chickens Stop Laying?; 1978; Oregon; 2 pages.
http://eesc.orst.edu/agcomwebfile/edmat/html/PNW/PNW565/PNW565.html
http://eesc.orst.edu/agcomwebfile/edmat/pnw565.pdf

8. Causes for Thin Egg Shells; Mississippi; 1 page.
http://msucares.com/poultry/feeds/poultry_thin_shells.html

9. Causes of Pecking and Cannibalism; Mississippi; 1 page.
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/poultry_pecking.html

10. Cannibalism: Prevention and Treatment; SFF#32; 19??; Virginia; 3 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/32.html

11. Cannibalism: Cause and Prevention in Poultry; G84-718-A; 1984; Nebraska; 6 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g718.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

12. Cannibalism in the Small Poultry Flock; MF-2336; 1998; Kansas; 3 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/LVSTK2/mf2336.pdf

13. Prevention of Egg Eating; SFF#33; 19??; Virginia; 1 page.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/33.html

14. Egg Eating by Chickens; PS-26; 1997; Florida; 3 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS022
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS02200.pdf

15. Preventing Hens from Eating Eggs; EP-70; 2000; Kansas; 2 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/EP70.pdf

16. Causes for Hens Eating Their Eggs.; Mississippi; 1 page.
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/poultry_eat_eggs.html

17. Molting (feather loss) of Laying Hens; Mississippi; 2 pages.
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/poultry_feathers.html

18. Causes of Poor Feathering; Mississippi; 1 page.
http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/poultry_feathers.html

19. Molting and Other Causes of Feather Loss in Small Poultry Flocks; MF-2308; 1998; Kansas; 2 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/mf2308.pdf

20. Leg and Foot Disorders in Domestic Fowl; SFF#35; 19??; Virginia; 3 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/35.html

21. Leg Problems in Broilers and Turkeys; EP-113; 2002; Kansas; 2 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/ep113.pdf

*Hawks and other birds of prey.*

Your options are to be resourceful with ways to fence out the birds of prey
any other action is illegal and not only do we not talk about it on this forum, we do not condone any illegal actions. 

*The Migratory Bird Treaty Act*

Unless and except as permitted by regulations . . . it shall be unlawful at any time, by any means, or in any manner to pursue, hunt, take, capture, kill...possess, offer for sale, sell...purchase...ship, export, import . . .transport or cause to be transported . . . any migratory bird, any part, nest, or eggs of any such bird . . . included in the terms of the conventions between the United States and Great Britain (acting for Canada)...the United States and the United Mexican States . . . and the United States and the Government of Japan" (emphasis added). 
The word "take" is defined as meaning "to pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, trap, capture, or collect, or attempt to pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, trap, capture, or collect" (50 CFR 10.12). 
----------------
The maximum criminal penalty for an individual violating the Act is a $5000 fine and a six-month jail term for each count (18 U.S.C.571; 16 U.S.C. 707). 

http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/intrnltr/treatlaw.html

*List of Migratory Birds*
http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/intrnltr/mbta/mbtandx.html
*Final List of Bird Species to Which the Migratory Bird Treaty Act Does Not Apply*
http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/2422/01jan20051800/edocket.access.gpo.gov/2005/05-5127.htm


----------



## Guest

*RESOURCES LINKS*

1. Resource Guide for Owners of Small Poultry Flocks; Kansas State University.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/mf2310.pdf

2. On-Line Articles and Publications for Pastured Poultry Producers; American Pastured Poultry Producersâ Assoc.
http://www.apppa.org/resources.htm

3. Resources Linked by Discipline or Species; Penn State.
http://ulisse.cas.psu.edu/ext/topic.html

4. Sources of Information for Backyard Poultry Keepers; University of Maine.
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/poultry/2087.htm

5. Small Flock Information for County Extension Personnel; University of Arkansas.
http://www.aragriculture.org/poultry/small_flock_information.asp

6. Raising Birds on Pasture Resources; Sustainable Agriculture Research and Education.
http://www.sare.org/publications/poultry/resource.htm

7. General Poultry Resources; Ag Marketing Resource Center.
http://www.agmrc.org/agmrc/commodity/livestock/poultry/

8. General Poultry Resources; Purdue University, IN.
http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/poultry/extensio.htm

9. General Poultry Resources; PoultryNews.com.
http://www.poultrynews.com/New/ArticleIndex.htm

10. Incubation and Embryology Resources; University of Illinois Extension.
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/eggs/res00-index.html

11. General Overview of Poultry Science; University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary 
Medicine.
http://caltest.vet.upenn.edu/poultry/syllabus_home.htm

12. Poultry Information and Pure Bred Chicken, Bantam, and Guinea Fowl Hatching Eggs; Rocking T Ranch and Poultry Farm,TX (Particularly the Help Pages, Help Links, Poultry FAQ, and Poultry Book Store).
http://www.poultryhelp.com/sitemap.html

13. FAQs for Newbies; Shagbark Bantams.
http://www.shagbarkbantams.com/faqnew.htm

14. Poultry Health Articles; Shagbark Bantams.
http://www.shagbarkbantams.com/contents.htm

15. Learning Center; Backyard Chickens.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/lcenter.html

16. Poultry Internet Resources; DOM_BIRD.
http://www.afn.org/~poultry/poulint.htm

17. General Chicken Resources; Ithaca University, NY.
http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/chlinks.html

18. Growing Small Farms â Pastured Poultry; North Carolina Cooperative Extension
http://chatham.ces.ncsu.edu/growingsmallfarms/poultrylist.html

19. The American Livestock Breeds Conservancy
http://www.albc-usa.org/


----------

